# business plan for clothing line.....



## Binary01

i have searched a few websites/etc for a sample dowload for a clothing line business plan.... all i came across was for retail and the typical plans for larger businesses....

anyone have a sample outline for a clothing line?????

and all the sites i go to try to get you to buy a program....

unless theres some program tucked away in the OS vista system i'm running........

just need to figure out i'm covering all my bases in the outline/etc....... i'm meeting with a marketing guy soon and want to make sure i have my plan done......

i did go to bplans.com and checked that out.......

b

edit: i'm just copy/paste things until i come up with something..... maybe i'll post the outline when i'm done....


----------



## robi

A great source to look that may help you at is the SBA.gov site. There may not specifically be a sample plan for a clothing line, but the samples are really only to get your mind moving and then you have to sit down and write your own by working out all the questions the biz plan forces you to examine and resolve. It's not like a template website, where you grab a generic design and simply change the title and and some simple text and whalah! it's done. Writing a business plan is a very in depth look at all aspects of YOUR business. Maybe these couple links will be helpful.

Small Business Administration - Get Ready

Small Business Administration - Write a Business Plan

Oh yeah, and these are free


----------



## Binary01

thanks....

i have been copy/pasting what i think will work..... i have 12 pages so far........ not sure how long it has to be or what...... but hopefully i can get some feedback from this person i'm supposed to meet with......

i have realized alot of little things that i might be able to use for marketing by typing all this stuff out........

b


----------



## robi

237am said:


> i have been copy/pasting what i think will work.....


 That's exactly what you _don't_ want to do! LOL The plan really is something unique to only _your_ business. There's nothing to copy/paste! These are questions/answers only you can answer in regards to you own biz specifically. Spend some time working thru the links with paper & pen in hand... it will take you a *good while* to be able to work thru everything. Good luck


----------



## Binary01

figures i would edit things out and add things once i get the ball rolling...... just need to get some questions/sections that i wouldnt normally think of or breakdown.......


----------



## Jasonda

Toronto Fashion Incubator has a business plan template that you can buy. I bought it. It's pretty good, and specific to the industry. They also sell a guide that is good as well.. you can buy both together for $47. It's made for the Canadian market but you can adjust it to the US market pretty easily. Toronto Fashion Incubator :: fashion toronto incubator (under "Shop")

I also searched for a long time for a free one with no luck.


----------



## Binary01

thanks...i'll look into that............... and i havent found anything thats close for templates either.....

b


----------

